# Tearing apart an LCD projector for fun & parts



## Sasqui (Nov 8, 2008)

Got my hands on a Mistubishi LVP-X70U projector that is missing a bulb and bulb housing cover.  I entertained the idea of getting a new one, but changed my mind, because:


The bulb costs $250
I've seen working units w/ bulb (life unknown) for $150
Native res is only 1024x768
I don't even know if it'll work with a new bulb

Soooo... I want to tear it apart and learn about the inner-workings of the unit, as well as a learning experience for my 8 yr old    It apparently has 3 LCD's (I assume RGB), some nice lenses and probably misc hardware that could be useful.

Any advice, or use for the innards?  I was also thinking of posting pics of the tear-down as a small "project".


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Got my hands on a Mistubishi LVP-X70U projector that is missing a bulb and bulb housing cover.  I entertained the idea of getting a new one, but changed my mind, because:
> 
> 
> The bulb costs $250
> ...



10x7 is just fine for a projector. I use a lower resolution on my wall. The lamps are indeed the most expensive parts, very demotivating to replace. 

Taking apart things can be fun, though making things is even more educational. My beamer is made from an old overhead projector and LCD panel, works great. (panel is a bit too large, hence the lower res, can't use it all)


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 8, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Taking apart things can be fun, though making things is even more educational. My beamer is made from an old overhead projector and LCD panel, works great. (panel is a bit too large, hence the lower res, can't use it all)



I just don't have any use for the thing.  Though when taking it apart, I was thinking I may find something to build out of the parts.  I'm wondering if the other stuff (LCD in particular) will simply not fire up if the bulb is missing.  The lenses should be interesting to play with.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> I just don't have any use for the thing.  Though when taking it apart, I was thinking I may find something to build out of the parts.  I'm wondering if the other stuff (LCD in particular) will simply not fire up if the bulb is missing.  The lenses should be interesting to play with.



You might be able to use the LCD seperate. However, just like any LCD it will require a backlight. You'd probably want the stuff that's behind normal screens to spread the light evenly.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 8, 2008)

I love my projector, 122" of high def goodness.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You might be able to use the LCD seperate. However, just like any LCD it will require a backlight. You'd probably want the stuff that's behind normal screens to spread the light evenly.



Presuming I can get LCD's out and working, I could teach the lesson of a projector and lenses (yes, with a strong light)...

At pre-teen I used to get in major trouble for taking things apart - or... should say trouble for the few things I didn't put back together quite right - like a voice recorder   I had one *mad* Dad.  LOL


----------



## zithe (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol. I plugged my nice Westinghouse 19" into an extension cord without an adapter and the bulb blew during an electrical storm. I learned a that surge protectors don't protect in that case that day. T_T

I'm ordering a new bulb.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 9, 2008)

Always fun to play Sylar and find out how things work. I love to do it. I would probably fix the projecter as that is a very not bad resolution.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 12, 2008)

If the damn bulb wasn't $250, I'd consider it.  I just don't have any desire to use it and the parts could perhaps be worth more to me than the intact unit 

Just wish I could even find the time to take a screwdriver to it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 12, 2008)

Why dont you just "hack it".

One of the reasons the bulbs are so expensive is because they are super-bright and color-balanced.

Hack it to use a car bulb. It wont be as bright (by a long way), and it will be a bit off color. But it will work. And it will be a "fun project".  

You could also try finding an old school tranparency projector and try getting the electronics into the slide mount.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 12, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Why dont you just "hack it".
> 
> One of the reasons the bulbs are so expensive is because they are super-bright and color-balanced.
> 
> ...



That's a good suggestion.  I think the bulb contacts deliver 24v (not sure), but I could indeed rig something 12v to it easily... was thinking about a cool halloween prop - project some ghoulish images on the house, or even a Christmas theme  Or a giant turkey for thankgiving, LOL


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 12, 2008)

If not a car bulb (12v) then a truck bulb (24v)


----------

